# How much raw egg?



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

I want to start feeding my dog raw eggs. She's about 10lbs, give or take a pound. I'm not sure how much to give her in one sitting. I occasionally have a raw egg myself cracked over noodles or rice, and I was thinking I could give her some of my egg when I have it. Should I give her a whole egg just for herself, or would it better if I give her some of mine so it's not too much at once?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Definitely start with a little at first. If nothing else a whole egg is adding ~60-80 calories to the diet each day and ADDING it would likely mean you are now over feeding her but egg is rich and can easily cause loose stool if over fed.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the response  I will definitely add a little bit at a time. Would raw egg change the color of her stool, or would it remain the same?


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Saya is 20lbs she gets one or two eggs a week. I'd give her a little so to let her get used to it eggs are rich and yummy. 

Not sure if change stool if you crush the egg shell and she eats it there will be bits of egg shell in poop.. If you give too much might cause loose poop..

I don't give Saya egg shell she doesn't eat it, Bella the boxer will.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't know if the color will change. 

My dogs are 40 lbs and get an egg or 2 per week, but are completely raw fed. Do take Kathyy's advice and introduce them slowly!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sydney gets a raw egg with the shell mashed up in it for dinner maybe once a week. More often if we need to use up the eggs, but she's got kind of an iron gut. I would just calculate how many calories she's eating now and subtract that amount from the kibble you give on days you want to give an egg. At 20 pounds I think Sydney eats a little over 300 calories a day (something like that)...at half her size your dog would be getting 150ish (obviously you should figure it out for yourself based on how much you feed). I would think if you adjusted the amount of kibble on those days, that she could probably eat a whole egg occasionally (once she is used to it).


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I usually try to divide up one large raw egg with shell each week for my my dogs, and I mix it in with a raw meal usually. I could easily give them more eggs, but with their diet high in protein as it is, they dont' necessarily need it. They get a half a large fresh sardine each week so between that and the egg I'm confident they're getting sufficient omega's, although I'm sure a bit more wouldn't hurt but if Thumper gets anymore Omega's his coat will get so glossy I will be able to see my reflection in it lol. Can't do that with the Shiba, but his coat's been lookin pretty good but a lot of that had to do with getting the winter coat out haha


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I feed raw eggs once a week to all my dogs (70lb, 20lb, 17lb). Our GSD gets two eggs per one week feeding.


----------

